# Port Sanilac/Lexington Outing??



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Was thinking of an outing at Port Sanilac/Lexington later in the season, maybe the sunday after Labor Day(Sept 14th). Because of being a 3rd shifter, Sundays are the only day that will work for me. Was thinking the weekend after Labor Day because alot of people have plans and the harbors won't be as hectic. Nothing is written in stone, just checking to see if there is interest. 

Post or PM your thoughts,

ficious


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

GREAT Idea Harry. Personally I would like to see it happen on the 21st. I was planning on making a run to Ludington the weekend of the 14th. The Westsiders have a tournament up in Manistee Labor day weekend. Maybe we could have one on the Sunrise coast.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm in Harry...Got room on your boat?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

sounds like a great idea harry. i just dont like making plans so far in advance. i do want to fish the manistee m/s tournament. i would like to make this one as well.  but 2 months from now i could be in singapore or alaska. i dont know.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

sounds like a good idea

depending on late summer/fall weather we go up to swann bay(rogers city)

if not the weekend iwe go-im in


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Just hoping that the fish aren't in the harbors by that late in Sept. Everything is late this year some maybe they will be late to the harbors too. Welcome back to 3rd shift. 

ficious


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

That is a long way off for me to plan for also. I would say you can count me in. I typically try to stay away from the fish for money tourneys. This would be fun though.

How about making this an annual open MS tourney. You have eveyone chip in on a big trophy this year. Each year the winning boat and team takes it home and has to defend it the following year. There name gets put on it, like the Stanley cup. 

If you need me to get the trophy made let me know. I use to run the youth sports programs here and I know the trophy maker well.

Bob


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

You know I'll be there (was gonna add 'come hell or high water' but I'm afraid we'd get both  ) Count 'Appointment' IN!


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Excellent idea. Could be the "Last Hurrah" tournament as a lot of us will put the boats up for hunting season soon after. I'm sure we could get quite a few boats from around here to join in.


----------



## Defensemens dad (Jan 21, 2002)

Have not fished an outing from this web site but would be interested.

Matt


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

You know you can count me in, and the idea with the trophy is a great one!


----------



## scotto6700 (Sep 26, 2002)

I think its a great idea. If this summer is anything like last summer, you'll still be able to catch fish all the way from the harbor out into 150ft of water. I have yet to fish an outing with this messageboard and am very interested too. Can't give a for sure yet as there are two weekends in September I'll be out of town, but as long as I'm home I'll be there. The best part about this is that boats of all sizes will be able to take part since you can get into fish so close to shore. Good idea and when I find out the dates I'm in town for sure, I'll mark my calendar so if I can help out at all, I will.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Kingfisher 11,

The trophy idea sounds cool. We will need to set up times, and more importantly, a date that the majority can agree on. Date is negotiable, I think there are some big tourney's up north in Aug. Labor day is out because of the crowds, do we want the 7th, 14th, or the 21st?? Last thing I would want to do is set up a poll, but we should all cast a vote. 

Typical tourney rules, 6:00am- 3:00pm, weigh in??
Trophy ceremony, BBQ, etc.??


I've never been to a M-n-G let alone tried to organize one, someone give me a hand. Just thought it might be nice to meet/fish with some of the guys/gals before it's time to put our rigs away. 

Please post preferences

ficious


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have never been to one of our M N G or fun money tourneys either.
As for times and setting one up. I think just take a poll and see what everyone wants to do. One thing I hate about tournaments is the weigh in time. I know you have to do it. I just don't like coming off the water until I am ready or the fishing stops.
That must be why I stay away from the tournaments. When I get on the water I want to fish until I feel like I am ready to pack up.

If you want me to do the trophy I can handle that part. I will find out what the cost is and maybe each boat could chip in a couple of bucks for it. It will have to be big enough that we will have room for years of winners, boat and crews.

I would like to see it earlier, I may draw Kansas rifle tags and we hunt the muzzleloader season around Sept 17th. I will know within a week.

Bob


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just don't make it the last weekend of Sept...That is the date of Our 2nd Annual Salmon River Slam !!!!


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

I just created another thread so we could have a poll as to which date everyone would prefer. Please Vote.

Date Poll thread


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Since I have all the weekends available, I will stay neutral.
I have to agree with Kingfisher, I don't like to come off the water either. My usual trip is pre sun up til after sun down. But, this is July and the days are long and the weather is stable. I would be leaning towards earlier in September more for weather considerations. We've all been "blown off" before and it would be a shame if it happened on our outing weekend. The length of the day will be shorter then too. I don't hunt, but for the bowhunters, Oct. 1st won't be far away either. 

ficious


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

Oct. 4th-5th is the Lexington 1st annual fall fishing festival. Activities, prizes, and fun for everyone. Salmon in the harbor and outside of it so u can fish from shore and compete with the boaters! Loads of fun for everyone if the fish show up!

Hope u all can make it!
Keep your tip up and your bait wet!
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Now that the time is getting closer, thought this could use a bump. Anyone else interested?? Voting looks too close to make a decision.


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm still game. The Weekend of the 28th is the Salmon Slam as well as Youth Hunting weekend. I'll be out in the woods that weekend, hopefulling showing my son how to gut a deer. The weekend of the 14th I've got reservations in Ludington. The weekend of the 7th or the 21 are my only open weekends at this point. 

The fishing will be best toward the end of the month for the guys on the piers.


----------

